# ASCII Leerzeichen



## xtraMen (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

eine kurze Frage:

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten um ein Leerzeichen darzustellen als "&nbsp;"

Zum besipiel als ASCII Steuerzeichen.

Gruss


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Februar 2005)

Meinst du sowas?

-> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/text/zeilenumbruch.htm#geschuetzte_leerzeichen


----------



## Gumbo (26. Februar 2005)

Bei der von dir erwähnten Zeichenreferenz handelt es sich um ein so genanntes „geschütztes Leerzeichen“. Das ‚normale‘ Leerzeichen wird durch Drücken der Leertaste oder der Tastenkombination aus gedrückter Alt-Taste und der Tastenfolge „3“ und „2“ auf dem Nummerntastenfeld gesetzt. Das „geschützte Leerzeichen“ wäre mit der Tastenfolge „0“, „1“, „6“ und „0“ zu setzen.


----------

